# an outrageous insult to professional passionate caterers that needs our attention



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

http://blogs.villagevoice.com/forkintheroad/archives/2010/06/further_ozersky.php

seems that joshie boy ozersky the culinary trend spotter and "food critic" whose article in Time Magazine unleashed a tsunami of negative responses to his blantant misrepresentation of the catering and wedding industry and to his lack of disclosure about his relationships with the chefs that provided the food for his wedding. He even got "spanked with a wet noodle and sent to the corner with his blankie" says the Village Voice but really now Joshie, you are a naive and young child in this industry if you do not realize how that this is not your mama's wedding catering industry any longer.

http://blogs.villagevoice.com/forkintheroad/archives/2010/06/further_ozersky.php

and please do add your voices to the commentaries on the Voice thread - we need to all speak out for our beloved industry and thank you to Mike Roman of Catersource, Chef Eric Levine, Meryl Snow and others for speaking up and politely telling this silly boy what's what - it's not his mama's wedding catering out there anymore - alert - the food trend of the past twenty-thirty years where american food has morphed from merely hamburgers and hot dogs and "continental" cuisine to the state of the union today with local, sustainable, delicious and passionate food and chefs is alive and well in our catering industry and we challenge you to come on in and taste the strawberry lavender lemon-aide from caterers around the world and in your own backyard! Come on in and see what catering with passion is all about - ost my keys, lost my mind, found my keys, now please help me find my mind! Life is a journey let's make it a delicious one Lisa NYC www.cuisinetc.net


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

I agree Tigerwoman

The man is a pompous ..&$$!!!!!!

how dare he knock caterers ....We are all in this business together , I guess he excludes himself from the Market share since he is not a part of it technically he knows nothing.

It sounds like he got the wedding for free anyway with connections and that in itself says it all.

How many average couples have these connections and the time to research whats what!

He certainly is high on himself


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

If he had any technical knowledge, he might have some credibility. Anyone in the business will tell you it's relatively easy to do a party for 200 and it can be done with quality.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Good response Lisa.  Journalism still has ethics....he crossed so many lines it's not funny.


----------



## biancadee (Jun 25, 2010)

^ I would agree. He indeed has crossed so many lines with that.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

well this article by the New York Times (NYT) lamblasts the poor silly boy (that's my nice way of saying what an idiot I think he is) for impropriety in taking food and services from his chef  buddies and not fully disclosing both the relationship and the gift.

Unfortunately it does not speak to the tsunami fury he unleashed within our beloved catering industry.  It will be interesting to see the articles that follow in industry publications - we are considering doing a piece on the blogosphere component of caterbuzz  but haven't done so yet.  Some of our members got responses (and not very pleasant ones from Joshie Boy...  that poor misguided confused young turk...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Let us know what transpires in print, Lisa.  Thanks for sharing the article.


----------

